# Northbrook, IL - 2004 International 4300 w/DT466, $16,500



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

2004 International 4300 Sba, w/DT466e (Pre-Emissions) and heavy duty trans with 169,800 miles, air brakes, front tires @ 40-50%, and rear tires @ 75%. Swenson (common steel) hydraulic 10' V-box salter with auger (not conveyor) and pre-wet system, 32,000 gvwr. Runs great. There has never been a plow on this truck.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Did I miss the price


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I must have missed it too


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Did I miss the price


 I would venture to make a wild guess - 20k


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry about that, I thought I put it in the ad. $16,500.00


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Wish I wasn’t so far that a good price


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

Still for sale?


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

snowgraves said:


> Still for sale?


Yes


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

SOLD


----------

